# V-SLINGSHOT by Jeorg



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody, what do you think about the famous V made by Jeorg? Where can I find one? Cheers. Bob


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bob, the "V"s I had made in 2008 are all gone. I sold them at cost price just to do a favor for some friends back then. Sold out in just a few weeks.

There are only 50 of them, collector's items probably.

The "V" is really not a good design if I look at it from today's perspective. It uses tubes, but because of the chafing, the tubes do not last very long. It is not very ergonomic (uncomfortable to hold). The rollers are pretty small, which means they do not run very smooth.

A modern flat band ergo shooter, hammer grip, with flat bands and butterfly bands outperform the V in every aspect except maybe the hi tech look. I no longer follow that path, so there are no plans for another prod run.

Jörg


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Would some minor qualifications not make it acceptable?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i remember the vee. i liked it.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I wish I could get me one of these as well.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Bob, the "V"s I had made in 2008 are all gone. I sold them at cost price just to do a favor for some friends back then. Sold out in just a few weeks.
> 
> There are only 50 of them, collector's items probably.
> 
> ...


I see Joerg, but I must say that it's a very interesting sling. It may be enhanced with the knowledge acquired, for istance modifying the obsolete parts and improving the ergonomy. I beg your pardon, this is only my opinion and it is worth as much as you paid it. I respect your desire to change path and projects, but the "V" will remain an unforgettable prototype. Thanks. All the best, Bob


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree, the V was an important milestone for me. I did enhance the concept changin over to flat bands and bigger rollers, hammer grip frames, which improved things a lot. But none of them looked as cool as the V.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I've already shot the "V", it is more a collector's item than a daily Slingshot.
it is a nice piece of Slingshot history


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I couldn't have said it any better, TobseB.

Jörg


----------

